# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Wie weiter...

## Esthii

Guten Nachmittag,
Ich bin neu in diesem Forum. Bei meinem Vater wurde vor 13 Jahren Prostata krebs diagnostiziert. Leider konnte nicht mehr operiert werden. Es wurde mehrfach bestrahlt und es folgten Hormontherapien. Die Medikamente wurden in der ganzen Zeit einige male gewechselt weil der PSA wieder zwischenzeitlich anstieg. Vor gut einem Jahr war der Krebs dann Hormon resistent und mein  Vater hatte Osteoporose vom Cortison welches er auch dauerhaft einnehmen musste. Dazu kamen Schmerzen im Kreuz worauf Knochenmetastasen diagnostiziert wurden. Es folgte eine 6 Monatige Therapie mit Xofigo. Mein Vater beklagte sich kaum, auch wenn er Nebenwirkungen wie Magen- Darm Probleme hatte und sehr abgeschlagen war. Seine Motivation war gross damit die Metastasen weg zu kriegen. Als ihm dann beim Abschlussgespräch offenbart wurde, dass einige Metastasen kleiner wurden es aber eben soviel neue dazu gab war das für ihn ein totaler Tiefschlag. Auf einmal ging es mit ihm bergab. Man wollte nun eine 2 monatige Therapiepause machen um zu sehen wie sich die Metastasen weiter verhalten. Die Schmerzen meines Vaters werden zunehmends mehr. Er kann mittlerweile nur noch wenige Schritte mit Stöcken gehen. Heute hatte er wieder einen Termin. Leider konnte ich nicht dabei sein und weiß noch nicht was weiter gemacht wird. Was gibt es dann überhaupt noch abgesehen von Schmerzmitteln welche nicht helfen... ? Langsam aber sicher merkt man meinem Vater die jahrelangen Therapien an, er mag irgendwie nicht mehr und doch hofft er immer noch auf eine Therapie welche Verbesserung bringt. Ich mache mir große Sorgen. Es ist schlimm meinen Vater so zu sehen und für ihn ist es auch grauenvoll zu zusehen wie er wie länger je mehr zum totalen Pflegefall wird.
Mein Vater ist übrigens 78 jährig.  Käme für ihn eine PSMA Therapie überhaupt noch in Frage ? Chemo davon hat er grössten Respekt.   
Ueber Erfahrungen und Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen.
Lg Esthii

----------


## Georg_

Doch, er kann eine PSMA Therapie machen und das kann sogar die Schmerzen reduzieren, wenn sie gut anschlägt. Oft wird diese Therapie statt Chemo gemacht. Xofigo ist ein Schlauch hilft aber gegen Knochenmetastasen. Bei Deinem Vater offenbar nicht genug.

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Esthii (Dein Vorname?),

Zunächst wäre es von großem Nutzen, wenn Du die medizinischen Daten wie PSA-Werte, Behandlungsverlauf, Diagnosen, bildgebende Verfahren, Medikamente etc. Deines Vates chronologisch im Profil einpflegst (Beispiele gibt es von ähnlich Betroffenen genug).

Für Euere Einstiegsinformation möchte ich auf das Kapitel 8.11 (Fortgeschrittenen Prostatakrebs) hinweisen, siehe Link:
http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...ster%20Rat.pdf

Sehr wichtig ist jetzt eine zeitnahe Beratung durch den behandelnden Arzt (Urologe, Onkologe).
Er kann zur Frage Chemotherapie? PSMA Therapie? eine Empfehlung abgeben.

Liegt bereits eine PSMA-PET/CT Bildgebung vor? Wie ist aktuelle PSA-Entwicklung?

Zur PSMA Therapie gibt es verschiedene Threads. Der aktuellste ist unter Diagnostik Kritische Stimmen zur PSMA Therapie sowie Beiträge unter Fortgeschrittenen Prostatakrebs z.B. PSMA Therapie - Austausch.

Alles Gute im Neuen Jahr

Lothar

----------


## Esthii

Hallo Lothar
Ich heisse Esther. Evtl wichtig wir kommen aus der Schweiz. Ich wuerde gerne die ganze Krankengeschichte chronologisch aufschreiben kann ich aber leider nicht. Bis vor einem Jahr hatte ich mit meinem Vater so gut wie keinen Kontakt...laengere Geschichte. Ich habe Ihn zu den Xofigo Therapien und Nachbesprechungen begleitet. Die Therapien vorher kann ich nicht genau mit Medikamentennamen benennen. Schraeg mag sein... ist nun aber mal so. 
Auf die PSMA Therapie bin ich durch das Lesen in diesem Forum aufmerksam geworden. Ich habe meinem Vater heute eine Checkliste zum Gespraech mitgegeben und einen Ausdruck mit dem PSMA Therapie Beschreib aus dem Internet.
Der Onkologe habe das heute sehr interessant gefunden und hat ihn fuer eine PSMA Pet CT Abklaerung im Unispital Zuerich angemeldet.  Wir warten nun auf den Termin. Der Onkologe wolle auch in Kontakt mit einem Professor....in Deutschland treten um einiges ab zu klaeren. Wie ich verstanden habe gibt es diese Therapie in der Schweiz noch nicht.... 
Er wurde wegen der Schmerzen geroengt. Keine Knochenbrueche. Es waeren die Metastasen die die Schmerzen verursachen.
In der Zwischenzeit bekam er staerkere Schmerzmittel. Sein PSA Wert sei in himmlischen Hoehen...als ich ihn fragte was das bedeute meinte er ueber 1000...
Dem PSA wurde während der Xofigo Therapie keine grosse Bedeutung geschenkt...ob das normal ist...?
Am 22.1. gibt es dann ein Gespraech ueber das Reultats des Pet Ct. 
Geht alles ziemlich lange...
Ich hoffe die Medis wirken und er kommt etwas zur Ruhe.
Danke fuers zuhoeren und antworten.
Lg Esther

----------


## Georg_

> Dem PSA wurde während der Xofigo Therapie keine grosse Bedeutung geschenkt...ob das normal ist...?



Ja, unter Xofigo steigt der PSA Wert erstmal. Es geht darum Knochenmetastasen zu bekämpfen.

So wie Du das schilderst hat Dein Vater wahrscheinlich schon so ziemlich alle Medikamente hinter sich, sonst wäre der PSA Wert nicht so hoch trotz der Therapien. Dann kann man noch die PSMA Therapie einsetzen.

----------


## Esthii

Ja das hat er tatsaechlich. Metastasen in den Weichteilen wurden gluecklicherweise bis heute noch keine gefunden. Musd mich jetzt mal schlau machen ueber das PSMA Pet Ct.
Er hofft jetzt auf diese Therapie schauen wir ob das ueberhaupt moeglich sein wird da wir aus der Schweiz kommen...Krankenkasse etc etc.
Lg Esther

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Esther,

danke für Deine Zeilen.

In Lausanne sollte es eine PSMA-Therapie geben, siehe Link:

https://medicalforum.ch/de/article/doi/smf.2019.03445/

Erst muss jedoch ein PSMA-PET/CT gemacht werden.
Das sollte schnell mit der Krankenkasse abgeklärt werden.
Ich würde in der Klinik Zürich/Lusanne anrufen und die Situation schildern. Auch wegen des Einsatzes von Chemotherapie.

In Baden-Württemberg gibt es bestimmt auch (Uni-) Kliniken, die eine PSMA Therapie durchführen.
Zum Beispiel in der Uniklinik Freiburg, siehe Link:
https://www.uniklinik-freiburg.de/nuklearmedizin.html

Alles Gute 

Lothar

----------


## Georg_

Hier im Forum war ein Schweizer, Konrad, sehr aktiv. Dieser hat die PSMA Therapien selbst bezahlt. Zum Oligarchentarif, wie er immer kritisch anmerkte.

----------


## Esthii

Vielen lieben Dank. Werde meinem Vater den Link zeigen. Super!

----------


## Lothar M

Als Kind geht das alles einem sehr nahe.

Ich habe Ende August meine geliebte Schwiegermutter plötzlich verloren (Gallenblasenkrebs).

Die neue und alte Liebe zu Deinem Vater wird ihm guttun und helfen.

Lothar

----------


## Esthii

Ja es geht mir wirklich sehr nahe. Vorallem auch weil ich sehe wie sehr er kaempft. Manchmal habe ich Angst er koennte den Kampf schon bald berloren haben, Ich wienschte Ihm so sehr nochmals eine bessere und schmerzfreiere Phase. Tut mir Leid wegen Deiner Schwiegermutter. Ist einfach schon hart. Aber dieses Forum finde ich Klasse! Danke!

----------


## tritus59

Hallo Esther,

Ja, die Schweiz ist bezüglich PSMA Therapie im Vergleich zu Deutschland, Australien unverständlicherweise immer noch Entwicklungsland.
PSMA PET/CT wurden bei mir letztes Jahr 2x am Unispital Zürich durchgeführt und auch von der KK bezahlt, weil eine gesamtschweizerische Studie lief über den Nutzen dieser Diagnostik.

In der Schweiz wird man eine PSMA Therapie bis zur offiziellen Zulassung nach den Phase 3 Studien nicht kriegen (so die Aussage meines Urologen am USZ). Sie nimmt auch nicht an der Phase 3 
Studie von Endocyte teil (Ergebnisse nicht vor 2020/2021). Die von Lothar erwähnte Publikation der Lausanner Nuklearmediziner ist wohl eher ein Weckruf, hier in der Schweiz mal endlich vorwärts zu machen. 
@Lothar, danke für den Link.

Offensichtlich hat euer Onkologe schon mal einen guten Draht nach Deutschland. Es wird sicherlich einen Weg geben, Deinem Vater diese Therapie zu ermöglichen, wenn er dies denn auch möchte.
Es ist keine Wunderwaffe und garantieren kann sowieso niemand etwas, aber die Chancen stehen so ungefähr 1/3: 1/3 : 1/3 (gutes/mittleres/schlechtes) Ansprechen bei meistens überschaubaren Nebenwirkungen.

Tritus

----------


## Lothar M

Zu den Kosten aus dem unterstehenden Thread:

RLT-Kosten, nun mal aus erster Hand....

Habe an der Uni Bonn insgesamt 3 Zyklen PRLT mit jeweils 6,3 GBq Lu-177-PSMA-617 
vom 12/2017 - 04/2018 erhalten. Die Kosten für jeden Zyklus betrugen:

Krankenhauskosten mit Spritze 4.046,14 
Unterkunftzuschlag Einbettzimmer 420,00 
Blutuntersuchungen 140,30 
Nierenfunktionszintigraphi,
Tumorzintigraphi (Kontrolle Bindung)
Chefarzthonorar usw. 790,72 
----------
Gesamt 5.397,16 

PSMA-PET-CT zusätzlich 2.860,32 

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...affe-gegen-PCa

Liebe Grüße 

Lothar

----------


## tritus59

Lothar, 

Da hast Du mich aber erschreckt. Nicht wegen der Kosten, sondern dass Du beginnst mit  "RLT-Kosten aus erster Hand". Du bist doch noch lange nicht bei einer PSMA-RLT angelangt, hab ich gedacht.
Nach weiterer Recherche in dem von Dir verlinkten Thread hab ich dann rausgefunden, dass Du "nur" als zweite Hand schreibst. Stein vom Herzen gefallen.

Esther, entschuldige bitte, dass ich da reingefunkt habe in Deine Fragestellung. Ich denke aber, dass viele Forumsmitglieder sich Sorgen gemacht hätten, wenn Lothar M jetzt schon über erste Hand PSMA RLT
berichten würde. Wir würden ihn gerne noch weit über 10 Jahre hier im Forum über seine Berichte und Links informiert bleiben.

Tritus

----------


## Esthii

Hallo Tritus
Kein Problem. Ich kenne die Teinehmer in diesem Forum noch nicht so genau, aber freut mich natuerlich umsomehr, dass er nicht direkt aus erster Hand diese Kosten kennt. Aber interessant diese mal so zu sehen. Gut einen Anhaltspunkt zu haben und etwas konkreter zu wissen von was man spricht....wenigstens kostentechnisch....
Lg Esther

----------


## Lothar M

Guten Morgen Esther,
guten Morgen Tritus!

Bei meinem letzten Beitrag war ich zu schnell und habe nicht den Zitiermodus gebraucht.
Es gibt Poliktiker in Deutschland deren Doktorarbeit dadurch nachträglich für ungültig erklärt wurde :L&auml;cheln: .

Nun Ja, jetzt aber mit Zitat von SeppS58:

Klar sind die Behandlungen teuer. Eine Monatsdosis Xtandi kostet etwa ca. 3.500 EUR  da sind die 7.000 EUR für eine einmalige LU177 Gabe vergleichsweise billig.

Das ist genau die Kostenargumentation gegenüber der Krankenkasse. PSMA-Therapie ist kostengünstiger und wahrscheinlich für Deinen geschwächten Vater auch nebenwirkungsärmer.
Der Prof. könnte Deinem Vater bestätigen, dass er (jetzt) nicht für eine Chemotherapie in Frage kommt.

Liebe Grüße 

Lothar

----------


## Esthii

Hi Lothar
Danke fuer all diese Infos. In der Tat koennte uns der Onkologe mit solchen Argumenten gegenueber der Krankenkasse helfen. Morgen sehe ich meinen Vater und werde den direkten Kontakt zum Onkologen erbitten und falls mein Vater einverstanden ist ihn kontaktieren.
Liebe Gruesse Esther

----------


## Lothar M

Hi Esther
Das ist gut. Dein Vater muss sich geborgen fühlen, entlastet werden und wieder Mut fassen.
Liebe Grüße Lothar

----------


## Esthii

Guten Morgen,

Ich war bei meinem Vater. Sein Onkologe waere sehr interessiert an einer Moeglichkeit der PSMA Therapie fuer meinen Vater. Er waere sofort darauf eingestiegen als mein Vater ihn (Forum sei Dank) mit dieser Moeglichkeit konfrontiert habe. Er habe ihn auch beteits wider angerufen und ihm gesagt, dass er den Prof. Schaefer...so heisst er glaube ich vom Uni Basel bereits kontaktiert habe. Man wuerde alles daran setzen diese Therapie meinem Vater zu ermoeglichen in Deutschland. Denke die Schweiz kann nicht mehr all zu lange damit zurueckhalten...
Aber erst muss nun das PSMA Pet Ct gemacht werden.

Nun kann ich etwas genauer sagen was mein Vater schon alles hatte:

2006 Maerz bis Juni, bestrahlen+Casodex+Lucrin
2007 Alle 3 Monate Lucrin
2011 Alle 3 Monate Lucrin und Casodex
2013 Juli bis Feb 2018, alle 3 Monate Lucrin plus Zytiga
2018 Maerz bis August, alle 3 Monate Lucrin plus 6 Zyklen Xofigo

Stand heute, Metastasen ganzes Skelett, bis anhin keine Weichteilmetastasen letztes CT vor 6 Wochen.
Starke, zunehmende Schmerzen.

So sicher immer noch nicht sehr professionel aber etwas ausfuehrlicher.

Mein Vater scheint wieder etwas Mut geschoepft zu haben. Das finde ich sehr schoen. Danke.

Wuensche ein schoenes Wochenende allerseits.

Lg Esther

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Esther,

hier er ist ein Link auf eine pdf-Datei über die deutschen PSMA-Kliniken:

http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...A-Kliniken.pdf

LG Lothar

----------


## Esthii

Danke Schoen!👍

----------


## Esthii

Hello, war heute wieder bei meinem Vater.
Es ist super zu sehen dass er einen Lichtblick sieht sollte dann eine PSMA LU ...Therapie moeglich sein. Es bleibt natuerlich meinerseits die Angst vor Enttaeuschung. Was wenn es nicht moeglich ist? Was wenn es moeglich ist und ausser weiteren Strapazen nichts bringt...hatten wir leider schon mal mit Xofigo. (Moechte Xofigo auf keinen Fall schlecht reden, es hat schlicht in unserem Fall leider nicht funktioniert). 
Mein Vater ist echt schwach geworden, nicht in toller Verfassung. Manchmal frage ich mich schon ob wir hier nicht gegen eine Wand rennen. Sorry fuer meine Zweifel, ich wuensche es ihm sehr und solange er an etwas glaubt sollte ich das auch...mit def Kunst den Funken Lebensqualitaet nicht ausser acht zu lassen. Sicherlich ist die PSMA LU.... eine gute Sache. Kommt immer auf den Fall, Patienten, Stadium etc an wie bei Xofigo und allem anderen auch. Lets see.
Schoener Abend.
Esther

----------


## Lothar M

Hi Esther,

“wie weiter“, ein Weg, für Deinen Vater und für Dich, für Euch Beide.

Der nächste Schritt, das anstehende PSMA-PET/CT. Danach sieht man, ob Dein Vater auf die PSMA Therapie anspricht.
Dann käme der Schritt in die Therapie. Die wird die Knochenmetastasen und Schmerzen zurückdrängen.

Habt Mut und Vertrauen!

Über Tausend Betroffene verfolgen Eueren Weg!

„Jeder Anfang wohnt ein Zauber inne“, unser Herman Hesse.

LG Lothar

----------


## tritus59

Esthi, Du hast es richtig gesagt, die Lebensqualität nicht ausser acht zu lassen.

Ein Leben in Angst vor Enttäuschungen sollte nicht sein (einfacher gesagt ). Es gilt auch vorbereitet zu sein, dass
ein Abschied früher oder später unvermeidlich sein wird. Dies ist überhaupt keine Katastrophe, sondern von der Natur für uns jeden vorgesehen.

Viele von uns hier im Forum mit einer unheilbaren Krebsdiagnose werden das wohl auch so sehen. Mit der Einsicht, dass man nur ein Leben hat,
gelingt es dann vielen, aus der verbleibenden Zeit noch sehr bewusst die verbleibender Zeit zu geniessen, und eventuelle Frustrationen gar nicht erst zuzulassen.
Dies ist dann unabhängig, ob eine Therapie noch anschlägt oder nicht. Das kann man eh nicht selber beeinflussen.

Angst oder Enttäuschungen werden eh nur in unserem Kopf gemacht. Also versuchen wir Betroffene so gut es geht diese erst gar nicht aufkommen zu lassen,
denn hilfreich sind solche Emotionen nicht mehr.

Tritus

----------


## Georg_

Die PSMA Lu177 oder Actinium 225 Therapie schlägt nicht bei jedem an, wird aber überwiegend mit Erfolg derzeit im Stadium Deines Vaters angewendet. Sie hat auch meist weniger Nebenwirkungen als eine Chemo oder Xofigo.

Wie hätte Xofigo denn wirken sollen? Es zerstört Knochenmetastasen, aber wahrscheinlich nicht alle. Wenn Dein Vater noch anderes Tumorgewebe hat werdet ihr keinen großen Abfall des PSA Wertes feststellen können. Es bleiben Euch aber Knochenbrüche oder andere Komplikationen durch Knochenmetastasen erspart. Das könnt ihr auch nicht feststellen.

Gegen Schwäche hilft an sich Bewegung. Wenn Dein Vater sich kaum noch bewegt, wird er immer schwächer.

Georg

----------


## Esthii

Hallo Lothar
Du hast Recht, entschuldige, ich sollte tatsaechlich Mut haben. Kommt schon!
Lg Esther

----------


## Esthii

Hi Georg
Du hast recht. Xofigo hat nicht nix gebracht das versuche ich meinem Vater auch zu erklaeren. Es ist quasi Gleichstand...okay etwas schlechter und es gab viele bis heute anhaltende Nebenwirkungen. Wie es waere ohne Xofigo wissen wir nicht. Gleichstand ist vermutlich als Erfolg zu werten.
Wir, vorallem mein Vater haetten sich mehr erhofft, thats all. Wir versuchen meinen Vater zu Bewegung zu motivieren. Lange hat er das auch getan. Manchmal kam es einem vor er wolle uns beweisen, dass er ueberhaupt keine Schmerzen hat. Heute sieht es leider anders aus. Der Mann der niemals Schmerzen zweigte...kann nicht mehr anderst. Er kann sich effektiv nur unter grossen Schmerzen und mit viel Muehe bewegen. 
Trotzdem sollte er dran bleiben. Einverstanden:-)
Lg Esther

----------


## Esthii

Hallo Tritus
Danke vielmals fuer Deine Antwort. Ich finde Du hast das sehr schoen geschrieben. Natuerlich moechte ich meinen Vater noch moeglichst lange bei mir haben...wir haben noch nicht lange einen solch schoenen Kontakt. Vielleicht komisch in Betracht der Umstaende.Trotzdem befasse ich mich mit dem Abschied im Wissen das der so oder so, Krebs  hin oder her irgendwann kommen wird. Ich wuenschte wir alle...meine Familie und ich selber haetten nicht so grosse Angst davor sondern koennten vertrauen dass alles gut ist, alles gut wird und dass auch all die Hinterbliebenen gut klar kommen werden. 
Darueber wuerde ich gerne mit meinem Vater sprechen. Dass es okay ist, wann  es fuer wen auch immer zuerst kommt.. , das wir oder wer auch immer klar kommen werden damit.Das es normal ist fuer jeden von uns. Nur Schmerzen...das muesste in meinen Augen fuer niemanden sein.
Angst und Enttaeuschung Du hast Recht sind fuer niemanden einen guten Ratgeber.
Lg Esther

----------


## Lothar M

Guten Morgen Esther,

nachstehend ein Link auf eine kompakte und verständliche Information über die PSMA-Therapie:

https://prostatakrebs-tipps.de/psma-...prostatakrebs/

Viel Zuversicht und Erfolg bei den nächsten Schritten.
Grüß Deinen Vater vom Forum. Wir denken an Euch.

LG Lothar

----------


## Esthii

Hallo Lothar
Vielen Dank fuer den Link, der ist super!
Mein Vater hat den Termin fuer den Pet CT erhalten, 22.1. sei total ausgebucht. Besprechung dann am 23.1.
Der Obkologe habe wieder angerufen und gemeint dass vorsussichtlich erst im Maerz die Zulassung in der Schweiz erreicht sei wenn ueberhaupt. Und .. Worte des Onkologen... soviel Zeit haetten wir nich. Lothar Maerz ist in ein paar Wochen.. was meint der damit?
Mein Vater soll nun mit der Kasse schauen ob eine Therapie in Deutschland bezahlt werden koennte. Fuer das braucht doch die Kasse aber dringend einen Bericht des Onkologen. Und auch in Deutschland wird es wohl Wartezeiten geben. Ich meinte heute zu meinem Vater...vergiss den Onkologen und vergiss die Kasse, lass uns direkt nach Deutschland gehen auf eigene Faust...war wohl etwas naiv oder?
Scheiss Spiel im Moment gerade.
Lg Esther

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Esther,
ehrlich gesagt, dass dauert alles viel zu lange.
PSMA-PET/CT in 2 Wochen?
PSMA Therapie erst voraussichtlich (?) im März?
Dann warten auf eine PSMA Therapie in Deutschland?
Das könnte für Deinen Vater zu spät sein!
Bericht des Onkologen ist sehr sehr vordringlich. Für alles: Krankenkasse, PSMA-PET/CT und Therapie. 
Damit sofort zur Krankenkasse und für PSMA PET/CT auch sofort danach einen früheren Termin besorgen.
Mit dem Onkologenbericht und Ergebnis des PSMA-PET/CT in Süddeutschland bei allen Kliniken versuchen einen Termin zu bekommen, als Privatpatient.
Ich selbst wohne in Bonn, in unmittelbarer Nähe zur Uni-Klinik, die PSMA Therapie durchführt.
Ich könnte Euch dabei versuchen zu helfen.
Hier meine Telefon-Nummer: als private Nachricht. Ich helfe Euch!
LG Lothar

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Esther,




> Zitat: lass uns direkt nach Deutschland gehen auf eigene Faust...


 würde ich sofort machen!
Wartezeiten gibt es praktisch immer. Bei mir persönlich war die Zeit zwischen Diagnose = PSMA-PET/CT mit 68Ga und Therapie mit 177Lu knapp ein Monat. Die Kosten, falls eure Kasse das nicht bezahlen will, sind zumindest überschaubar. 
Diagnose PET/CT :                                          1882,96 Euro 
Therapie :                                                      4102,22 Euro, 
Chefarztrechnung dazu, die nicht zwingend ist:  2463,73 Euro  
Laborleistungen :                                              118,97 Euro. 
Diese Angaben gelten für 2018 und die Nuklearmedizin der Universität des Saarlandes in Homburg und da hast Du keine Probleme einen Termin zu bekommen.
Alles Gute
Arnold

----------


## Georg_

Ich würde mich jetzt schon bei Eurer Krankenkasse telefonisch erkundigen, ob sie eine PSMA Therapie mit Lu177 in Deutschland bezahlt. Wenn ja, welche Voraussetzungen erfüllt werden müssen. Wenn nein, müsst Ihr wissen, ob Ihr es selbst bezahlen könnt. Dann könnt Ihr verschiedene Kliniken, die die Lu177 Therapie in Deutschland anbieten, kontaktieren und sehen, ob ihr da angenommen werdet.

Aber die Lu177 Therapie ist kein Wundermittel. Bei etwa einem Drittel der Patienten hilft sie sehr gut, bei einem Drittel stabilisiert sich die Krankheit, bei einem Drittel hilft sie nicht. Insgesamt keine Heilung, aber eine Verlängerung der Überlebenszeit.

Georg

----------


## Barnold

Georg



> Insgesamt keine Heilung, aber eine Verlängerung der Überlebenszeit.


und, ganz wichtig, praktisch nebenwirkungsfrei oder zumindest -arm!
Alles Gute
Arnold

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Esther,

falls Ärzte auf eine vorherige Chemotherapie bestehen, verweise sie auf die Studie im nachstehenden Thread:

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...ere-Metastasen

Hier ist eine Zusammenfassung der Studie:

http://www.snmmi.org/NewsPublication...emNumber=29473

LG Lothar

----------


## Esthii

Guten Abend,
Vielen Dank fuer Deine Beitraege und Dein Hilfeangebot:-) Hat mich sehr gefreut.
Mein Vater moechte leider den direkten Weg nicht gehen sondern echt den PSMA Pet CT Termin vom 22.1. abwarten. Es geht ihm aber zunehmends schlechter. Er hat seit ca 2-3 Wochen das Haus nicht verlassen. Kann kaum gehen und stehen. 
Ob ich mit ihm am 22.1. die Treppe mit ihm schaffe weiss ich nicht...
Alles was ich machen durfte war einen Anruf an die Krankenkasse um ueber den Fall und die Vorhaben zu informieren. Die wollen Arztberichte ist ja klar. Ich durfte auch einen Brief an seinen Onkologen schreiben um die Berichte an die Kasse zu verlangen. Das sollte dem Onkologen ja so oder so klar sein aber gut....habe den Brief geschrieben. Mein Vater wollte nicht das ich den Onkologen anrufe....
Vor dem 22.1. wird nichts geschehen, ausser das mein Vater evtl. vorher eingeliefert wird.... Schwierig..aber er ist leider auch schwierig und die Mutter steht irgendwie voellig neben sich. 
So das ist der Stand der Dinge.
Das haette ich beinahe  vergessen. Er braucht jetzt Windeln weil er den Urin nicht mehr kontrollieren kann und er spricht von voelliger Darmtraegheit, Schuld gibt er Xofigo....ich sehe es eher als Verlauf der fortschreitenden Krankheit.
Lg Esther

----------


## Rudi61

Hallo Esther




> und er spricht  von voelliger Darmtraegheit, Schuld gibt er Xofigo....ich sehe es eher  als Verlauf der fortschreitenden Krankheit.


Das mit der  Darmträgheit, kann auch von den Opiaten kommen. (Weiß aber nicht ob und welche er bekommt) Dagegen kann zum  Beispiel Movicol oder ein stärkeres Abführmittel helfen. *Unbedingt vorher mit dem Hausarzt  besprechen!*

Vielleicht kommt für eine kurze Zeit auch eine Palliativstation in der Nähe für die Behandlung in Frage? Den behandelten Arzt die ganze Lage offen und ehrlich schildern.

- Rudolf -

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Esher,

gut wieder von Dir zu hören.
Dein Vater entscheidet über das weitere Vorgehen. 
Wie Rudolf richtig schreibt, braucht er jetzt dringend eine hausärztliche Behandlung. Notfalls muss er in stationäre Behandlung. Die Darmträgheit muss behandelt werden. Auch braucht er zur Mobilisierung dringend Krankengymnastik.
Wir haben meine Schwiegermutter 14 Jahre lang gepflegt. Dein Vater muss wieder einigermaßen zu Kräften kommen und soweit wie möglich mobilisiert werden. Das ist jetzt vordringlich. Vielleicht braucht jetzt auch Deine Mutter häusliche Unterstützung.

Liebe Grüße und Alles Gute

Lothar

----------


## SeppS58

Liebe Esther,

Chaos pur bei Deinem Vater und bei seinem Umfeld mit. 

Mich wundert, warum Dein Vater bisher kein Xtandi bekommen hat. Xtandi wirkt stärker als Zytiga und könnte zumindest jetzt kurzfristig eingesetzt werden. Ich bin kein Fan von Xtandi, aber ausprobieren solltet Ihr es schon.
Und dann wundert es mich, dass Dein Vater so starke Schmerzen hat. Hat den bisher niemand eine genaue Einstellungen gemacht. Ich war dafür mal extra auf der Palliativstation. Seitdem nehme ich Oxycodon, L-Polamidon und Novalginsulfon. Damit komm ich ganz gut übern Tag. Die Schmerzen sind zwar nicht ganz weg, aber auch nicht bohrend (außer ich verpenn die rechtzeitige Einnahme).
Schaut, dass Ihr wieder die Lebensqualität verbessert. Ich nehm dafür auch hochdosiertes Curcumin. Auch als Infusion und als Kapseln für die Verdauung und zusätzlich Movicol.

Und lasst Euch nicht verrückt machen. Versucht vor allem die Schmerzen in den Griff zu bekommen. Dafür braucht es auch keine Wartezeiten.

----------


## Wolleapp

Hallo Sepp,

du warst doch vor Kurzer Zeit im Iran,

Information ZDF-Mediathek DOKU vom 19.01.2019

1.) Iran bittersüß - Reise durch ein Land der.....

2.) Teheran extem - Subkultur im Gottesstaat

Viele Grüße Werner

----------


## Lothar M

Liebe Esther,

habt ihr schon das Ergebnis der PSMA-PET/CT Bildgebung?
Wie geht es Deinem Vater?

Liebe Grüße 

Lothar

----------


## Esthii

Hallo Lothar
Gestern waren wir beim Pet-CT war eine Tortur aber ging vorbei. Heute war meine Schwester zum Gespräch mit meinem Vater beim Onkologen. (Konnte leider nicht dabei sein).
Das ganze Skelett (Bild) wäre nun schwarz voller Metastasen von Kopf bis Fuss. Mein Vater hat nun Opiate gekriegt hoffe wir bringen die Schmerzen nun in den Griff und können ihn wieder mobilisieren. Der Onkologe würde die Bilder nach München weiterleiten und die Meinung des Onkologen dort erbitten ob eine PSMA Therapie noch lohnend wäre. 30% der Metastasen würden auf die Therapie ansprechen, bei 30% weiss man es nicht und beim Rest würde es nichts bringen. Eine Chemo würde er nicht mehr schaffen meint der Doc. Er hat nun auch keinen weiteren Termin mehr beim Onkologen, wäre nicht nötig ausser wir hätten noch Probleme mit den Schmerzen. Also wir hören noch von Ihm wie der Onkologe in München die Sache einschätzt und dann wars das. Meinem Vater geht es schlecht, verständlich.
Liebe Grüsse - Esther

----------


## Georg_

> 30% der Metastasen würden auf die Therapie ansprechen, bei 30% weiss man es nicht und beim Rest würde es nichts bringen.


Ich glaube da habt Ihr den Onkologen nicht richtig verstanden. Man sagt bei 30% der Patienten wirkt die Therapie gut, dann aber auch bei allen Metastasen die diese Patienten haben, bei 30% der Patienten wird der Tumorfortschritt gestoppt und ein leichter Rückgang tritt ein und bei 30% schlägt die Therapie nicht an.

Das sind natürlich nur Abschätzungen. Ich denke sie wirkt bei mehr als 30% der Patienten gut und bei weniger als 30% der Patienten schlecht. Aber ganz genaue Zahlen gibt es bei dieser neuen Therapie noch nicht.

Georg

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Esther,

trotz des ernüchternden Befundes kann die PSMA-Therapie bei Deinem Vater eine (teilweise) Rückbildung der Metastasen bewirken.
Er hofft doch auch auf diese Therapie und ich wünsche sie ihm sehr!
Würde die Therapie in München stattfinden und der Onkologe dort darüber entscheiden? Könnt Ihr noch mit dem Onkologen in München sprechen?
Ich drücke Euch die Daumen, dass die Opiate bei Deinen Vater jetzt schnell wirken und er von seinen Schmerzen befreit und wieder mobil wird. 

Liebe Grüße 

Lothar

----------


## Esthii

Hallo Lothar
Der Artz von der Nuklearmedizin in Muenchem wird ein Statement abgeben sobald er die Bilder des PSMA Pet Cts gesehen hat ob die Therapie noch sinnvoll waere. Ja mein Vater wuerde es gerne versuchen. Denke wenn die Schmerzen etwas weniger sind waere er auch wieder in besserer Verfassung.  Der Arzt im Uni Zuerich sieht es nicht zuversichtlich und sein Onkologe wollte nicht all zu konkret Stellung zu Sinn und Unsinn nehmen.
Es ist irgendwie alles furchtbar! Hoffe es gibt fuer Ihn auch noch gute Momente.
Vielen Dank Lothar.
Esther

----------


## MartinWK

"Sinnvoll" kann eine Therapie sein, weil sie
- aus der Sicht des Arztes einen Überlebensvorteil oder Leidenslinderung verspricht (Expertenmeinung)
- desgleichen aufgrund von Studien hoher Evidenz
- in Leitlinien steht
- aus der Sicht des *Betroffenen* einen Überlebensvorteil oder Leidenslinderung verspricht
- im Rahmen einer Studie oder sonstwie zur Erkenntnisgewinnung durchgeführt wird
- der Arzt/die Klinik damit Geld verdienen.
Wenn die ersten 3 Punkte nicht greifen, muss man die 3 letzten so gut es geht kombinieren. Aus moderner Sicht sind auch Hoffnung und Risikobereitschaft des Betroffenen zu berücksichtigen.
Die Kostenübernahme ist dann noch eine andere Sache, die jedoch den Sinn oder Unsinn nicht beeinflussen sollte.

----------


## Lothar M

Guten Morgen Esther,

Dein Vater, Du und Deine Schwester haben sich für die PSMA-Therapie entschieden.
Es ist die einzige Therapie, die Deinem Vater noch Lebenszeit schenken würde.
Der erste, wichtige Schritt mit der Bildgebung wurde gemacht.
Ohne Schmerzen wird er auch die Reise nach München besser bewältigen können.
Kennst Du den Namen des Arztes von der Nuklearmedizin, damit Du mit ihm telefonieren kannst?

Alles Gute für Euch!
Ich muss oft an Euch denken
Lothar

----------


## Esthii

Hallo Lothar
Ja so ist es. Nun warten wir nur noch auf den Bericht des Arztes von der Nuklearmedizin. Wir kennen den Namen leider noch nicht. Aber denke den werden wir demnächst erfahren.
Was ich noch nicht so sicher weiß ist, was wir tun wenn die in München denken, dass es sich nicht mehr lohnt. Auf die Krankenkasse warten wir so oder so nicht falls es grünes Licht gibt aus München dann fahren wir dorthin.
Halte Dich auf dem Laufenden.
Es ist lieb dass Du an uns denkst, das können wir gebrauchen :-)
Lg - Esther

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Ester,

es gibt zwei Kliniken in München, die die Therapie anbieten. In dieser Liste sind beide angegeben. Meist empfehle ich, um keine Zeit zu verlieren, mehrere Kliniken gleichzeitig anzufragen. Wenn zwei absagen oder sich nicht melden kommt man bei der Dritten an.

Georg

----------


## Esthii

Lieben Dank Georg. Es ist gut diese Adressen zu haben. Irgendwie traue ich seinem Obkologen nicht mehr so wirklich werde schon leicht paranoid.... Sicher tun die ja ihr Bestes und tragen keine Schuld. Aber ich bin immer froh wenn ich selber handeln kann... sprich wenn mir der Bescheid zu lange dauert selber die Sache voran zu treiben. Richtig oder falsch frag mich was anderes. 
Lg Esther

----------


## Esthii

Die Schmerzen seien nur leicht besser. Morgen weden wir schauen dass evtl die Dosis angepasst wird.
Lg Esther

----------


## Esthii

Guten Morgen zusammen,
Leider haben wir immer noch keinen Bescheid aus Muenchen, werde langsam ungeduldig...
Meinem Vater geht es schmerztechnisch immer noch nicht viel besser trotz Opiaten. Zudem leidet er an Schlaflosigkeit. Koennte das eine Nebenwirkung sein? Er fuehle sich ebenfalls sehr kraftlos. Der Arzt meint der Koerper muesse sich erst daran gewoehnen und moechte an der Dosierung noch nichts aendern. Was meint ihr dazu?
Lg und einen schoenen Tag, Esther

----------


## Georg_

Ester,

ich würde im Sekretatiat der Nuklearmedizin in München anrufen und mich erkunden. Sonst wartet ihr im negativen Fall lange Zeit auf einen ablehnenden Bescheid. Ich hatte ja empfohlen mehrere Kliniken gleichzeitig anzufragen.

Georg

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Ester,

ich teile Georgs Rat (Anruf) und würde schon jetzt Plan B (andere Klinik) vorbereiten.
Wegen den Schmerzen würde ich kurzfristig einen Pallitivmediziner oder eine Schmerzambulanz hinsichtlich der Opiatdosierung und der Schlaflosigkeit einschalten.
Ich denke oft an Euch und bewundere Eueren Kampf und Geduld.
Liebe Grüße 

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Ich bin’s nochmal.
Ja, Schlaflosigkeit ist eine Nebenwirkung.
https://www.thieme.de/de/presse/schl...ttel-31795.htm

LG
Lothar

----------


## Esthii

Hallo allerseits....
Nachdem wir bis am Montag vom Onkologen nichts betreffend der PSMA Therapie mehr gehoert haben, haben wir selber in Muenchen angerufen. Dort war man sehr nett und hilfsbereit. Sofort wurden nun die Bilder betrachtet und einen Therapiestart fuer den 18.2. festgelegt. Naechste Woche machen wir auf Wunsch noch ein Nierenzintogram. Wenn dort alles okay ist kanns tatsaechlich losgehen. Der Onkologe meines  vaters ist fuer 2 Wochen im Urlaub. Solange haetten wir nix mehr gehoert und vermutlich noch laenger...
Egal nun gehts los und wir sind froh.
Lg Esther

----------


## Lothar M

Liebe Esther,

ich freue mich sehr über Deine Nachricht. Gott sei Dank!
Dein Vater kann jetzt neue Zuversicht haben.
Sind seine Schmerzen zurückgegangen?
Wie kommt ihr nach München?

Sehr herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Liebe Grüße 

Lothar

----------


## Esthii

Hallo Lothar
Mit den Schmerzen geht es weniger gut aber mein Vater will die Medikamente nicht hochdosieren, warum auch immer. 
Wir werden ihn am 18.2. in die Klinik bringen mit dem Auto. Ca 4 Stunden Autofahrt. Am Donnerstag holen wir ihn wieder ab. Evtl bleibt Mutter im Hotel quasi gleich nebenan, ist aber noch nicht sicher. 
Es gibt aber wieder einen Lichtblick und das ist sehr wichtig. Er war wirklich schon kurz vor dem Aufgeben. Man fuehlt sich ja auch so alleine gelassen.
Lg Esther

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Ester,

gut, dass es endlich voran geht. Dein Vater wird nach der Infusion zwei Tage auf der Station bleiben müssen und darf in dieser Zeit keinen Besuch empfangen. Die Strahlung, die von ihm ausgeht ist dafür zu hoch. Von daher sollte sich Deine Mutter überlegen, ob es Sinn macht in München zu bleiben. Sie kann nur mit ihm telefonieren.

Georg

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Esther,
ich habe Dir eine Nachricht geschickt.
LG Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Esther,
ich hoffe ihr hattet eine angenehme Fahrt nach München und habt ein schönes Hotel gefunden.
Ich wünsche Deinem Vater viel Erfolg, Rückbildung der Metastasen und Rückgang der Schmerzen.
LG Lothar

----------


## Esthii

Hallo Lothar
Meine Schwester hat meinen Vater am Montag gebracht und holt ihn am Donnerstag wieder. Er fuehlt sich gut aufgehoben und die Aerzte etc seien sehr nett. Natuerlich ist das alles sehr anstrengend fuer ihn, Aber die Hoffnung das alles besser wird ist gross. In 8 Wochen werde ich dann fahren wir muessen uns etwas abwechseln da wir berufstaetig sind und unsere Mutter enenfalls unterstuetzen wollen. Wir haben uns entschieden (Tipp von Georg) sie nicht mitfahren zu lassen. Wir versuchen sie hier abzulenken.
Ich melde mich sobald er zurueck ist und berichte ueber alles.
Lg Esther

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Esther,
Du und Deine Schwester begleitet Euere Eltern sehr liebevoll in dieser schwierigen Zeit.
Auch Euere Mutter braucht jetzt ebenso Liebe, Halt und Hoffnung.
Richte Deinen Eltern vom Prostatakrebs-Forum ganz herzliche Grüße aus.
Alle halten Euch die Daumen.
Viele denken an Euch!
Ganz liebe Grüße an die ganze Familie
Lothar

----------


## Esthii

Hi Lothar
Bin gerade richtig happy, meinem Vater geht es richtig gut die Schmerzen z.Bsp. in der Schulter seien bereits besser...  Ist das wirklich moeglich? Waere ja richtig wunderbar!
Danke Dir und dem Forum!!!! Ihr seid so lieb:-) Dieses Forum ist so dermassen hilfreich!!!
Lg melde mich, morgen kommt er heim.

----------


## Lothar M

Hi Esther,
das sind die schönsten Nachrichten, die ich je im Forum erhalten habe.
Das die Schmerzen zurückgehen und er die Therapie gut vertragen hat sind sehr gute Zeichen.
Dein Vater und ihr könnt jetzt wieder Hoffnung schöpfen.
Ich freue mich sehr!
Viele liebe Grüße 
Lothar

----------


## Esthii

Guten Morgen,
Mein Vater ist also zurueck. Er ist total begeistert von der Klinik, dem Pflegepersonal  den Aerzten und dem Essen. Er wurde als Mensch mit Perspektive aufgenommen und nicht wie jemanden den man laengst aufgegeben hat. Das hat ihn psychologisch richtig aufgebaut. Er hat die Therapie auch recht gut vertragen sprich bekam kein Fieber oder anderes. Die Therapie sei aber eine rechte Prozedur und entsprechend ist er sehr muede.
Bis zur naechsten Therapie am 1.4. haben wir hier in Zuerch folgendes zu machen.
7.3. Blutkontrolle und Gespraech mit Onkologen
20.3. Blutkontolle, dynamisches Nierenzinti. 21.3. falls Blutwerte nicht besser Bluttransfusion. Alles schon eingeplant und fix. Insgesammt sollen 4 Durchlaeufe gemacht werden alle 6 Wochen, Dachte waeren 2 max 3. Hat wohl mit dem Tumor load meines Vaters zu tun.  Schmerztechnisch gehts, Schulter ist besser Huefte eher schlechter, eine Erstverschlechterung waere jedoch zu erwarten.
Also zusammenfassend, muede aber positiv und zuversichtlich auf das was nich kommen mag.
Lg Esther

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

wünsche Deinem Vater weiterhin alles erdenklich Gute.

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Esther,
das hört sich sehr gut an und die weitere Therapie ist festgelegt.
Das wird Deinen Vater aufbauen und ihm neue Kraft geben.
Zur PSMA-Therapie wird Georg sich sicher noch äußern.
Zu den Schmerzen würde ich auch die Ärzte in München konsultieren.
Halt uns auf dem laufenden.
Ganz liebe Grüße 
Lothar

----------


## Georg_

Ich freue mich auch über das positive Ergebnis. Schön, dass die Empfehlungen des Forums einen guten Einfluss gehabt haben.

Die Ärzte in München haben eine sehr große Erfahrung in der PSMA Therapie. Wenn diese vier Zyklen für sinnvoll halten, so soll das so sein. Umsonst ist das allerdings nicht. Die Blutwerte sollten überwacht werden. Erschöpfung, Fatigue, ist eine häufige Nebenwirkung. Hier würde Bewegung helfen. Kaugummis kann man gegen Mundtrockenheit einsetzen.

Man könnte begleitend Xtandi nehmen und damit versuchen, die Wirkung der PSMA Therapie zu unterstützen. Es kann sein, dass Xtandi wieder wirkt, wenn einige Metastasen verschwunden sind. Hoffen wir, dass sich der Zustand Deines Vater für längere Zeit bessert.

Georg

----------


## Esthii

Hallo zusammen
Mein Vater hat im Moment ein Auf und Ab, an einem Tag hat er grosse (staerkere ) Schmerzen und an anderen Tagen wie heute geht es ihm besser. Durchgehend geht es ihm auf jeden Fall psychisch besser seit Therapiestart in Muenchen. Wir sind alle sicher das Richtige getan zu haben und sind positiv gestimmt. Ob die Kasse je was uebernehmen wird wissen wir nicht.
Mir brennt etwas sehr unter den Naegeln... wie lange wird es wohl noch dauern bis diese Therapie in der Schweiz angeboten wird? Irgendwie kann man nichts Verbindliches darueber im Netz finden und auch seitens unseres Onkologen will man nicht konkret antworten. Weiss jeman hier im Forum mehr? Fuer meinen Vater ist es nun moeglich die Therapie in Deutschland zu machen. Finde es sollte doch aber fuer jeden Betroffenen moeglich sein. Kann nicht sein das wir als Einzige den Weg nach Muenchen gefunden haben und alle anderen betroffenen Schweizer von dieser Moeglichkeit nichts wissen, oder?
Ich danke Euch!!!!
Lieber Gruss Esther

----------


## tritus59

Hallo Esther,

Es ehrt Dich, dass Du auch an andere Betroffene in der Schweiz denkst. Ich finde die Situation genauso unbefriedigend. 
Die Schweiz kennt diese sogenannten "individuellen Heilversuche" wie in Deutschland nicht. Eine Therapie muss von der schweizerischen Gesundheitsbehörde
Swissmedic zugelassen werden, ansonsten darf sie nicht angeboten werden, geschweige denn von einer Kasse bezahlt werden.

Selbst eine Zulassung bedeutet auch nicht automatische eine Pflichtleistung für die Krankenkasse, das wird in Deutschland nicht anders sein. Da sind
teilweise langwierige Preisverhandlungen zwischen Anbieter von Therapien und Krankenkassen noch zu überstehen.

Um eine Zulassung in der Schweiz zu beantragen bedarf es klinischer Phase 3 Studien, welche im Moment grad (von Endozyte resp. Novartis) durchgeführt werden.
Realistischerweise sehe ich vor 2022 keine Chance in der Schweiz eine PSMA-RLT zu bekommen.
Das Gemeine daran ist dann wohl, dass dann in Deutschland schon weitere verbesserte PSMA Therapien angeboten werden (z.B. Kombinationen mit Actinium, wie heute schon),
und wir in der Schweiz immer den Zulassungen hinterherhinken müssen.

Wenn es bei mir auch einmal soweit sein sollte, auch ev. erst in 5 Jahren, mache ich mir auch keine Illusionen, dass ich dann für eine PSMA-RLT nach Deutschland pilgern werde.
So lieb sind doch unsere Nachbarn, dass sie uns für diesen Zweck reinlassen. Wir werden ja unsere Grenzen auch nie verschliessen gegenüber unseren lieben Nachbarn. :-)

Tritus

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Esther,
das Auf und Ab bei Deinem Vater ist verständlich.
Wichtig für ihn ist jetzt eine optimale Schmerztherapie.
Vielleicht fragt ihr die Ärzte in München auch hier um Rat.
Den Onkologen würde ich (Anregung von Georg) auf Xtanti, als begleitende Therapie, ansprechen.
Wie sehen die Blutwerte Deines Vaters aus?
Ich würde jedenfalls einen Kostenerstattungsantrag bei seiner Krankenkasse stellen.
Bei einer Ablehnung würde ich Widerspruch einlegen.
Dein Thread hat im Forum und bestimmt auch bei schweizerischen Lesern ein große Resonanz gefunden (über 6.000 Leser).
Vielleicht könnt ihr diesen Thread auf geeigneten schweizerischen Krebsforen bekannt machen, damit auch andere Betroffene von Fortgeschrittenen Prostatakrebs von Eueren Weg profitieren. Auch könnte die Presse ein Weg sein.
Ich wünsche Deinem Vater alles Liebe und Gute für die jetzt folgende PSMA-Therapie.
Halt uns auf dem Laufenden!
Liebe Grüße Lothar

----------


## tritus59

In der Schweiz gibt es auch mehr oder weniger aktive Selbsthilfegruppen für Betroffene.
Ich habe zwar selbst noch nie teilgenommen, aber z.B. die Selbsthilfegruppe meiner Region hat gemäss
Angaben auf der Internetseite ca. 40 Mitglieder. Es sind auch einige Infos zur Protonentherapie und zur PSMA Therapie verlinkt und auch dieses Forum ist erwähnt.

http://prostata-zh.blogspot.com/p/in...-internet.html

Tritus

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Esther,

wie geht es Deinem Vater?
Hat die PSMA Therapie eine Erleichterung bei seinen Schmerzen gebracht.
Was sagt der Onkologe zu einer begleitenden Chemotherapie?

Liebe Grüße Lothar

----------


## Esthii

Hallo Lothar
Habe mich eine Weile nicht gemeldet. Meinem Vater geht es den Umstaenden entsprechend gut. Das heisst er hat etwas weniger Schmerzen und sieht auch echt deutlich besser aus. (vor etwa 8 Wochen noch, dachte ich er wuerde demnaechst sterben). Woran die Besserung liegt ist schwer zu sagen. Liegt es an den Schmerzmitteln Opiat Tabletten und notfalls noch Tropfen (erst 2 mal benoetigt) die langsam richtig eingestellt sind  und die er endlich auch nimmt oder sind das echt erste Erfolge der LU...Therapie??? Who knows...
Sicher hilft auch die Tatsache, dass es eine weitere Behandlung mit Hoffnung gibt. Die Kombination aus allem wirds wohl sein.
Wir hatten diese Woche die Voruntersuchungen, Bluttest und Nierenzinti Voraussetzung fuer den zweiten Zyklus in Muenchen. Sieht alles gut aus. Mein Vater ist knapp einer Bluttransfusion vorbei geschlittert da das Haemoglobin etwas zu tief ist aber eben nur fast. 
Das Gespraech mit dem Onkologen war so so la la. Irgendwie werden wir das Gefuehl nicht los, dass die das gar nicht gut finden, dass wir diesen Weg auf eigene Faust gewaehlt haben. Aber es blieb uns echt nichts anderes uebrig. Die Kasse werde wohl nicht zahlen gemaess Onkologe( Werden wir noch sehen ganz so schnell geben wir nicht auf... wir koennen ganz schoen anstrengend und ungemuetlich sein:-)) 
Uebrigens ist der PSA meines Vaters von 5000 auf 3800 gesunken. Mag fuer manche laecherlich klingen (ist immernoch in ausseirdischen Hoehen) aber er ist gesunken und nicht wenig. Ein anderer Marker LDH oder so aehnlich ebenfalls. Eine Chemo kommt fuer Muenchen und unseren Onkologen fuer meinen Vater nicht mehr in Frage. Er wuerde es kaum ueberleben. Der Obkologe kam ploetzlich mit der Idee Xtandi. Warum das ploetzlich? Nach Xofigo hatte der Gute nebst Schmerzmitteln keine wirkliche Idee mehr. 
Alles voterst egal. Wir fahren am 1.4. wieder nach Muenchen zum 2 Zyklus. Wir nehmen step by step. Aber die ersten Erfahrungen sind klar POSITIV :-) !
Melde mich.
Lg an alle Esther

----------


## Georg_

Fragt doch in München, was die dort von einer begleitenden Xtandi-Therapie halten. Mir wurde das als mögliche Ergänzung empfohlen.

Jedenfalls würde ich es nach Abschluss der PSMA Therapie versuchen, ob mit Xtandi eine Wirkung erreicht werden kann. Z.B. längerfristige Stabilisierung des erreichten PSA Wertes.

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Esther,
ich habe Dir und Deinem Vater eine persönliche Nachricht geschickt.
Weiterhin viel Erfolg mit der weiteren Therapie Anfang April in München.
Wir drücken Euch alle Daumen!
LG Lothar

Wer kämpft kann verlieren. Wer nicht kämpft hat schon verloren.

----------


## Esthii

Guten Abend,
Den 2 Zyklus LU177 PSMA Therapie hat mein Vater hinter sich. Alles gut gegangen und es geht ihm den Umstaenden entsprechend gut. Er ist wieder sehr muede was verstaendlich ist. In 6-8 Wochen muss in der Schweiz nebst dem Nierenzinti wieder ein PSMA Pet Ct gemacht werden. Erst dann wird man bildgebend das erste mal sehen wie und ob die Therapie anschlaegt. Wobei der PSA und noch andere Werte dafuer sprechen dass es wirkt. Ist das Resultat gleich oder besser seit dem ersten PSMA Pet CT und stimmen Nierenfunktion und Blutwerte wird in 8-10 Wochen der 3 Zyklus gemacht. Sollte sich das Resultat vetschlechtert haben, wird abgebrochen. Aber wir sind zuversichtlich:-).
Die Kasse hat in der Zwichenzeit eine Kostenuebernahme oder Beteiligung abgelehnt. Der Grundsatz der Wirksamkeit, Zweckmaessigkeit und Wirtschaftlichkeit sei nicht gewaehrleistet.... Es fehlt im Brief sogar der Zusatz dass der Entscheid angefochten werden kann innert.... was wir natuerlich trotzdem tun werden.
So das die News... 
Machts gut und bis bald.
Lg Esther

----------


## MartinWK

Anmerkung: in Deutschland verlängert eine fehlende Rechtsbehelfsbelehrung die Frist für einen Widerspruch auf ein Jahr. Der Bescheid bliebt allerdings auch ohne erstmal gültig.

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Esther,
schön, dass Dein Vater den 2. Zyklus gut hinter sich gebracht hat und ihr weiterhin zuversichtlich seid.
Jetzt kann sich euer Vater erst einmal erholen und im Frühjahr Kraft schöpfen.
Wie sieht es mit der Schmerztherapie aus?
Es ist richtig, daß ihr den ablehnenden Bescheid anfechtet.
Vielleicht kann euch ein Anwalt zur Seite stehen, der auf Gesundheits- und Sozialrecht spezialisiert ist.
Euch alles erdenklich Gute!
LG Lothar

----------


## Esthii

Hallo zusammen,
Mein Vater hatte heute die Besprechung des Nierenzinti und Pet CT PSMA der letzten Woche und somit das erste Feedback was die 2 Zyklen PSMA 177 Therapie n Muenchen gebracht haben. Nochmals zur Erinnerung er hatte einen gewaltigen Tumorload und wir gaben ihm nicht mehr lange zu leben. Viele Metastasen sind weg oder vernarbt und nicht mehr aktiv. Sogar unser CH Onkologe hat gestaunt und wollte sich nochmals einsetzen Krankenkassentechnisch. Der dritte Zyklus kann also folgen. Es nuetzt! Wir sind so dankbar und gluecklich. Jetzt noch eine Bemerkung am Rande...aber sehr wichtig! Ohne dieses Forum haetten wir von dieser Therapie und Moeglichkeit nie erfahren! 1000 Dank, Ihr seid alle super! Wir hoffen und kaempfen dafuer dass unser Fall einen inpact hat auf weitere Faelle in der Schweiz.
Danke-Esther

----------


## DieBlonde

Tolle Neuigkeiten, ich freue mich mit Euch!
Alles Gute,
Nat

----------


## Lothar M

Liebe Esther,
ich freue mich so sehr für Deinen Vater, für Dich und Deine Schwester.
Eure Hartnäckigkeit, die Offenheit für neue Therapien und Euere Liebe zu Euerem Vater war entscheidend.
Der 3. Zyklus wird das Ergebnis noch mal verfestigen.
Ihr seid wichtige Vorkämpfer in der Schweiz für die lebensverlängernde und verträgliche PSMA-Therapie.
Dadurch habt ihr und werdet Ihr noch anderen Männern und Väter und deren Familien sehr helfen.
Dein Vater wird jetzt erst richtig Hoffnung schöpfen, sich erholen und das neue Leben wieder genießen.
Ihr ward auch super!

Liebe Grüße 

Lothar

----------


## Esthii

Hallo zusammen, wollte mich mal wieder melden und entschuldigen fuer dass ich mich solange nicht mehr gemeldet habe. Meinem Vater geht es recht gut psychisch und physisch. Morgen holen wir ihn vom 4 Zyklus ab. Der PSA ist von ueber 5000 auf 504 gesunken. Nun der neue Wert innerhalb von 2 Wochen aus Muenchen liegt bei 600. Ehrlich gesagt hat uns das nach einer ueraus dankbar positiven Phase gleich wieder total verunsichert. Schlaegt die Therapie bereits nicht mehr an? Ist es schon wieder vorbei mit der gewonnenen Zeit? Ich hoffe morgen eine Antwort vor Ort von den Aerzten zu erhalten auch wenn ich das schwer vor meinem Vater so offen ansprechen traue. Drueckt uns wieder mal die Daumen. 1000 Dank.
Esther

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Esthii,
schön wieder von Dir zu hören!
Wichtig ist zuerst, dass es Deinem Vater gut geht und er weiter seine Hoffnung behält.
Wartet die Einschätzung der Ärzte ab. 
Der PSA-Rückgang tritt bei einer Bestrahlung zeitversetzt ein, da die zerstörten Krebszellen erstmal PSA freisetzen.
Ruhe bewahren und abwarten. 
Wir Alle drücken Euch beide Daumen!
Liebe Grüße 
Lothar

----------


## Esthii

Guten Abend
Wir haben unseren Vater heute in Muenchen abgeholt. Alles ist gut gegangen und es geht ihm gut. Die Aerzte sind zufrieden mit dem Verlauf und sehen sofern alle Werte stabil bleiben den 5 Zyklus in 10 Wochen vor. Der PSA soll alle 2Wochen bestimmt werden. Bei einem sehr auffaelligen Anstieg koenne der 5 Zyklus kurzfristig vorverlegt werden. Es wurde auch die Moeglichkeit von Aclinium 225 (sorry falls es falsch geschrieben ist) erwaehnt. 
Uebrigens bekam ich heute das erste Mal die schriftliche Diagnose meines Vaters in die Haende
 sowie die genauen Daten der bisherigren Behandlungen. Darueber konnte ich ja bis heute nur Wage Auskunft geben...
Falls es interessiert...,???
Liebe Gruesse
Esther

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Esther,
offensichtlich ist die Kombination 177Lu (Lutetium 177)+ 225Ac (Actinium 225) inzwischen weiter verbreitet. Die wurde bei mir im 2. Zyklus angewendet und zwar 6,8 GBq (GigaBecquerel) 177Lu und 1,7 MBq (MegaBecquerel) 225Ac. Die Therapie habe ich gut vertragen. Die Nuklearmediziner in Homburg sehen den Nutzen von 225Ac vor allem in der relativ langen Halbwertszeit von rund 10 Tagen in denen Krebszellen zerstört werden und zusätzlich die Zelltrümmer dem Immunsystem neue Anreize bieten gegen den Krebs aktiv zu werden. Der Alphastrahler 225Ac hat allerdings auch eine heftigere Wirkung auf die Organe, die ebenfalls PSMA exprimieren, besonders die Speicheldrüsen. Die werden während der Infusion und auch noch etwa 4 Stunden danach intensiv gekühlt, es gibt aber keine Garantie, dass es nicht doch zu z.B. Mundtrockenheit kommt. Bei mir war das zwar nicht der Fall, kann man aber nicht verallgemeinern. In jedem Fall ist die Kombination einen Versuch wert.
Ich wünsche Euch alles Gute.
Arnold

----------


## Esthii

Hallo Arnold 
Vielen Dank fuer Deine Antwort. Der Arzt hat uns gesagt, dass 225 AC einiges heftigere Nebenwirkungen zur Folge haben koenne, eben auch wie Du sagst Mundtrockenheit unter anderem. Auch, dass man noch nicht so viele Erfahrungswerte habe wie mit LU177.
Wir haben das mal aufgenommen ist super zu wissen das es noch weitere Moeglichkeiten gibt. Auch gut von Dir zu hoeren, dass Du es gut vertragen hast. Wirst Du denn noch weiterfahren? In welchen Abstaenden hattest Du die Zyklen? Wir kommen aus der Schweiz und leider bezahlt die Kasse bis anhin nichts weil LU 177 in der Schweiz noch nicht zugelassen ist. Weisst Du ob diese Kombitherapie viel teurer ist als LU177?
Danke Dir schon mal fuer Deine Antwort.
Lg Esther

----------


## Georg_

Esther,

ich glaube nicht, dass 225 AC viel teurer ist als Lu177. Aber erkundigt Euch besser in München.

Georg

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Esther, hallo Georg,
leider ist das mit den Kosten so eine Sache. Für die erste, reine Lutetium Therapie wurden mir 4102,22 Euro in Rechnung gestellt, für die zweite Kombi mit Actinium 7287,12 Euro. Das sind jetzt die von Homburg im Jahr 2018 berechneten Kosten. Das kann in München 2019 durchaus anders sein. Einfach mal fragen.
Der erste Zyklus war vom 14.03.18 bis 16.03.18 der zweite vom 22.08.18 bis 24.08.18. Im Moment plane ich noch keine weiteren Zyklen, weil ich mit einer Hormontherapie (Profact 3-Monatsspritze) das Geschehen unter Kontrolle habe und schmerzfrei bin. Sobald sich das ändert werde ich PSMA-PET/CT in Homburg machen und basierend auf dessen Ergebnis ggf. noch einen weiteren Zyklus mit der Kombi 177Lu + 225Ac. 
Es ist schon traurig, dass diese Therapie in der Schweiz nicht angeboten wird. Hier muss man sich das zwar auch einfordern und es wird auch nicht von allen Kassen bezahlt, aber immerhin kriegt man diese Therapie. Ich hoffe für Dich und Deinen Vater, dass die Münchner Euch helfen können.

Alles Gute
Arnold

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Esther,

hier einige Informationen über die 225Actinium-PSMA-Therapie des MRI München:

http://www.nuk.mri.tum.de/225actinium-psma-therapie

LG Lothar

----------


## Esthii

Hallo Arnold
Vielen Dank fuer Deine Antwort und Deine Angaben. Sind das die Kosten all incl versteh mich nicht falsch aber mit Krankenhausaufenthalt etc? Wir bezahlen naehmlich pro Zyklus einiges mehr. So eine Scheisse(entschuldige die Ausdrucksweise) aber echt traurig dass wir ueberhaupt ueber Kosten sprechen muessen. Wir bemuehen uns was die Kostengutsprache in der Schweiz betrifft aber eben ist halt noch nicht zugelassen, wir hinken hinterher...
Super, dass Du es jetzt mit Hormontherapie im Griff hast. Ist zwar auch nicht ohne hatte mein Vater jahrelang. Denke nicht, dass es fuer ihn noch eine Option waere. Wir erkundigen uns ueber AC225 weil es wohl irgendwann notwendig sein wird. Wir sind sehr dankbar fuer dieses Forum ihr habt uns bereits so viel geholfen! 
Danke! Lg Esther

----------


## Esthii

Lieber Lothar
Ich hoffe es geht Dir gut!
Lieben Dank fuer den Link den werden wir gut studiere .
Lg und Danke! Esther

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Esther,
ja, das sind die Kosten mit Krankenhausaufenthalt und allem drum und dran. Was ich nicht angegeben habe, sind die Privatarztkosten, weil die nur anfallen, wenn Du Chafarztbehandlung wählst. Du wirst aber auch ohne diese Wahl genauso effektiv behandelt, wie mit. Mein Zimmergenosse bei der ersten Behandlung hatte auf Chefarztbehandlung verzichtet, weil er nicht sicher war, ob seine Krankenkasse die Kosten übernimmt. Wir konnten beide übereinstimmend keine Unterschiede feststellen. Die Ärzte haben sich für jeden von uns gleich viel Zeit genommen und auch die Abschlussgespräche waren sehr ausführlich. Für meinen Zimmergenossen haben sie sogar einen Spezialisten für die Schmerzbehandlung kommen lassen, der sich länger mit ihm unterhalten und ihm auch entsprechende Ratschläge und Empfehlungen für das weitere Vorgehen gegeben hat. Ich war zwar bei dem Gespräch nicht dabei, er hat mir jedoch hinterher berichtet, dass er sehr zufrieden ist und ich kann nur sagen, dass ich mich dort gut behandelt und informiert gefühlt habe. Leider kann ich nicht beurteilen, wieso Ihr in München mehr bezahlen müsst. Das ist wohl dem mehr oder weniger komplizierten Fallpauschalen- und DRG-System in Deutschland geschuldet. Trotzdem alles Gute für Euch.
Arnold

----------


## Lothar M

Liebe Esther,

hier noch einige Folien zur PSMA-Therapie, die jeweils letzten beiden Folien sollten auf Deinen Vater passen:

http://www.mriu.de/pdf/PT_Prostata_2...PSMA_Fokus.pdf

http://www.mriu.de/pdf/PT_Prostata_2...statakrebs.pdf

LG Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Esther,

hier ein Link auf einen Thread von Franz:

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...255Ac-PSMA-617

LG Lothar

----------


## Esthii

Lieber Lothar
Habe Dir eine Antwort geschrieben. Hat wohl nicht geklappt bin stupid user...:-) Soorryy!
Kann ich Dir per Mail schreiben ginge das?
Lg Esther

----------


## Lothar M

Liebe Esther,
klar geht das, ich habe Dir eine persönliche Nachricht geschrieben.
Da ist die Mail-Adresse drin.
LG Lothar

----------


## Esthii

Hallo allerseits, Am 14.10. steht der 5 Zyklus meines Vaters in Muenchen bevor. Leider geht es ihm nicht sehr gut. Er hat wieder mehr Schmerzen in Hueften und Oberschenkeln und kann nur schwer laufen. Auch hatte er diese Woche nach Nierenzinti und bei einer Blutentnahme Probleme, er verlor beinahe das Bewusstsein war verwirrt, kriegte schlecht Luft etc. Beaengstigend. Keine Ahnung wie wir die Reise im Auto nach Muenchen schaffen sollen. Auch ist der PSA von 800 auf 1400 gestiegen und die Nierenwerte verschlechtern sich auch. Er bat mich fuer mehr Info zur sterkeren Form LU177, ueber Ac.... Ich werde alles recherchieren und ihm geben aber langsam habe ich das Gefuehl, dass es echt schwierig wird....
Lg Esther

----------


## Bianca

Hallo Esther,

Es tut mir leid, dass es deinem Vater so schlecht geht!

Ich kann euch nur raten, die Nieren und vor allem den Harnablauf prüfen zu lassen. (Wahrscheinlich wurdet ihr da aber schon zu Anfang informiert)
Bei meinem Schwiegervater kam es zu Verengung der Harnleiter, deshalb bekam er Nierenschienen gesetzt. Das geht meist ambulant.
Die PSMA-Liganden Therapie durfte nur durchgeführt werden, wenn der Harn abgeführt werden kann.

Georg riet in meinem Thread folgendes:
Allerdings könnte man noch eine PSMA Therapie, nicht mit Lu177 sondern Actinium 225, durchführen. Dies wirkt besser bei Knochenmetastasen und so ganz kann ich nicht verstehen, warum man dies bei der MHH nicht angewendet hat. 

Actinium wurde tatsächlich nicht "angeboten" die machen das nicht in Hannover.
Vielleicht ist es aber tatsächlich was für deinen Vater. 
Informationen dazu hast du hier ja schon bekommen. 

Die Reise nach München wäre in seinem jetzigen Zustand sicherlich zu beschwerlich. Besteht vielleicht die Möglichkeit eines Kranken-Transports?

Es ist gut, dass du ihn so unterstützt. 
Ich hoffe es geht ihm schnell besser und er kann den 5. Zyklus wahrnehmen. 

Alles Gute für euren Weg
Liebe Grüße Bianca

----------


## tritus59

Hoi Esthi,

Ja, ich teile Deine Meinung, dass es jetzt schwierig wird. Die bisherigen Lu177 Therapien haben zumindest mal 10 Monate Stillstand gebracht. Die Nierenwerte verschlechtern sich, der PSA Wert steigt wieder rasant an; Habt ihr schon besprochen, was weitere Lu177 Zyklen denn noch bringen werden ? Bei diesem PSA Wert ist meiner Meinung nach auch nicht auf Actinium zu hoffen, dieses wirkt vor allem an kleinere und kleinste Metastasen und hat noch mehr Nebenwirkungen. 

Ich habe in Deinen bisherigen Berichten nie was gelesen, ob oder wie lang Abirateron (Zytiga) oder Xtandi (Enzalutamid) schon angewendet wurden. Ich vermute, dass dies schon geschehen ist, aber nach einer Lu177 Therapie kann man diese wirksamen Medikamente nochmals versuchen, hat glaub Georg auch schon vorgeschlagen. 

Tritus

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Esthi,

es tut mir sehr leid, dass es Deinem Vater derzeit nicht so gut geht und  sein PSA-Wert deutlich gestiegen ist.
Wie Bianca vorgeschlagen hat, würde ich seine Nierenwerte kurzfristig überprüfen lassen.
Auch würde ich danach mit den Ärzten in München sprechen, ob sie wegen seinen derzeitigen Gesundheitszustands einen weiteren Zyklus befürworten.
Unabhängig davon würde ich die Auffassung/Rat von Tritus und Georg teilen und eine Chemotherapie ins Auge fassen.
Ich habe das Gefühl, dass eine Chemotherapie für ihn vielleicht weniger belastend ist und den hohen PSA-Wert wieder senken könnte.
Auch seine Schmerztherapie würde ich von einer Schmerz-/Palliativambulanz überprüfen lassen.
Kann man aus der bisherigen PSMA-PET/CT-Bildgebung den PSA-Abstieg erklären?

Wenn Dein Vater nicht transportfähig ist, würde ich ohnehin den 5. Zyklus verschieben.

Liebe Grüße 
Lothar

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Esthi,

ich würde das auf jeden Fall mit den Ärzten in München besprechen. Nierenprobleme sind an sich eine Kontra-Indikation für eine Lu177-Behandlung. Der Patient soll den überschüssigen Tracer ja möglichst bald ausscheiden und dieser soll nicht länger als nötig im Körper verbleiben und u.U. gesunde Zellen bestrahlen. Wenn der PSA Wert trotz Lu177 Therapie steigt, so wirkt sie nicht so wie sie soll und ein weiterer Zyklus hat wahrscheinlich nur wenig oder keine Wirkung. Ihr könnt die Ärzte nach Actinium 225 fragen, aber der Patient muss ja in einem Zustand sein, dass eine solche Therapie angewendet werden kann.

So wie ich Tritus verstanden habe, hat er Abirateron (Zytiga) oder Xtandi (Enzalutamid) vorgeschlagen. Also eine sogenannte "Rechallenge". Das hat natürlich weniger Nebenwirkungen als eine Chemo. 
Eine Chemo z.B. mit Cabazitaxel wäre auch möglich, aber der Onkologe müsste (versuchen zu) entscheiden, ob Dein Vater dies vertragen kann. Man kann eine Chemo auch mit reduzierter Dosis machen, sprecht das gezielt an. Leider wird immer erst mit der vollen Dosis angefangen und wenn der Patient danach ins Krankenhaus muss, reduziert man die Dosis. Ich meine, man kann doch auch mit reduzierter Dosis anfangen und erstmal sehen wie der Patient diese verträgt.

Georg

----------


## tritus59

> So wie ich Tritus verstanden habe, hat er Abirateron (Zytiga) oder Xtandi (Enzalutamid) vorgeschlagen. Also eine sogenannte "Rechallenge". Das hat natürlich weniger Nebenwirkungen als eine Chemo.


 Ja, ich habe aus den bisherigem Verlauf herausgelesen, dass eine Chemo wohl nicht mehr in Frage kommt. 

Allerdings sind wir dann bei den experimentellen Therapien angelangt (aber was bleibt denn noch, wenn eine Chemo nicht mehr in Frage kommt und Experimente mit Immuntherapien wohl auch keine Alternative mehr sind ?). 
Ein einfacher Rechallenge wäre einfach und sicher durchzuführen. Habe eine geplante Studie darüber aus der Schweiz gefunden (Chur, St.Gallen, Basel), welche dann aber mangels genügender Teilnehmer abgebrochen wurde [1]. Natürlich nicht nach einer PSMA-RLT, was es in der Schweiz noch gar nicht gibt. 

Man findet hier im Forum auch sehr interessante Zusammenfassungen von Kongressen und eigenen Einschätzungen (danke LowRoad), welche den Rechallenge durch zusätzliche Therapien oder Medikamente noch wahrscheinlicher machen können.
Ich will nur mal einige Stichworte anführen (Auflistung nicht vollständig), niemand aus dem Forum wird wohl aus der Ferne gerade wissen, was denn  in dieser speziellen Situation am Erfolgversprchendsten sein könnte, wenn ja, umso besser. Eine Vorabklärung, resp. Untersuchung zirkulierender Tumorzellen, könnte vielleicht Aufschluss darüber geben, welche Art Mutation der Androgenrezeptor trägt, und dadurch die Wahl etwas einschränken.

a) Bipolare Androgen Therapie [2]
b) Dexamethason
c) Metformin
d) Niclosamid (ein Anti-Wurmmittel für Menschen, es gibt sogar eine laufende Studie, interessant auch für Hans-J.) [3]

Bei allem Optimismus, das eine Auflistung so vieler Alternativen auslösen könnte: Es kann und darf einen Arzt nicht ersetzen und auf keinen Fall in Eigenregie durchgeführt werden. Es gibt auch bei diesen Medikamenten Unverträglichkeiten zu beachten.
Das nächste Problem wird sein, einen Arzt zu finden, der solche Experimente unterstützt. Keiner wird solches von sich aus anbieten, schon gar nicht, wenn er noch keine Erfahrungen damit hat.
Aber die in oben genannten Zentren in Basel, Zürich, Chur haben zumindest in der Vergangenheit Interesse an solchen Experimenten gezeigt. Ein Versuch Wert, da mal nachzufragen, wenn alles andere nicht mehr hilft ?

Tritus

PS: Die Links mit ihren Formaten machen mir noch etwas Mühe. Werde ggf. im Testforum mal wieder üben. Einfach nur auf die Zahl in Klammern klicken, um den Link zu lesen.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[1] Abirateron rechallenge Studie for crPC patients
[2] Bipolar androgen therapy in men with metastatic castration-resistant prostate cancer after progression on enzalutamide
[3] âASCO 2018: Combination of Niclosamide to Target Androgen Receptor Variant 7 and Abiraterone to Target Androgen

----------


## Georg_

Abirateron/Zytiga und Enzalutamid/Xtandi wurden zuerst bei CRPC nach Chemo zugelassen. Daher denke ich, man kann das jetzt erneut versuchen. Es ist ja schon eine Weile her, dass Abirateron zuletzt verwendet wurde und die Resistenz hat vielleicht nachgelassen.

Allerdings würde ich Dexamethason, das Tritus erwähnte, aufgreifen. Dies wird in der Palliativversorgung häufig eingesetzt, etwa mit 4 bis 8 mg.[1] Dies kann man auch statt dem allgemein verwendeten Prednisolon mit Abirateron kombinieren. In dieser Studie wurde 0,5 mg eingesetzt [2]. Man könnte jetzt im Hinblick auf die in der Palliativversorgung eingesetzten Dosen auch eine höhere Dosis Dexamethason verwenden. Ich würde erwarten, dass der PSA Wert dadurch deutlich sinkt.

Metformin kann der Hausarzt verschreiben, als prä-Diabetes Medizin. Bei Hormontherapie besteht ja eine erhöhte Gefahr von Diabetes, also kann es deshalb sinnvoll sein Metformin einzusetzen. In dieser Schweizer Studie wurde ein Vorteil durch Metformin bei CRPC Patienten gezeigt, konkret die Verlängerung der PSA Verdopplungszeit [3]. Das ist natürlich keine durchschlagende Wirkung gegen den Tumor.

BAT kenne ich nur in dem Zusammenhang, dass man eine beginnende Kastrationsresistenz damit wieder beseitigt. Wenn dies bei Esti's Vater funktionieren würde, wäre dies sehr außergewöhnlich.

Hier ist ein Video zur Ac-225 Therapie nach Lu177 von Dr. Tauber aus München [4]. Es kommt dann wohl in jedem Fall zu Mundtrockenheit.

[1] http://www.pmvforschungsgruppe.de/pd...lliativ_ll.pdf 
[2] https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/25457497
[3] https://www.europeanurology.com/arti...482-6/fulltext
[4] https://dgu.conference2web.com/#reso...of-lu-177-psma

Georg

----------


## tritus59

Ja, eine BAT sollte wegen des Risikos eines Tumor Flares begonnen werden, solange noch keine Symptome vorliegen. Die oben erwähnte kleine BAT Studie hatte aus diesem Grund nur asymptomatische Patienten eingeschlossen.

----------


## Esthii

Hallo ihr Lieben, Es wird keinen weiteren Zyklus in München geben. Die Aerzte in München raten diplomatisch davon ab und mein Vater sagt selber, dass er das nicht schaffen würde. Die PSMA Pet CT Bilder waren ernüchternd. Der Krebs schreitet vor. Ich und meine Schwester werden nun einen dringenden Termin beim CH Onkologen verlangen um das wie weiter zu besprechen. Mein Vater bittet um hochwirksame Schmerzmittel... das heisst was... Meine Schwester kümmert sich darum. Trotz allem habe ich ihm Eure Abtworten gezeigt. Er wünscht sich insgeheim Xtandi zu versuchen das hatte er noch nicht. Eine Chemo sagt er würde er nicht überstehen. Ich hoffe sein Wunsch von Xtandi wäre möglich aber ich weiss es nicht....
Es wird hart ich spüre das leider... Scheisse .... sorry für den Ausdruck... ist das wirklich alles nötig??? Bin gerade wütend... Hätte er doch endlich etwas Ruhe verdient😔

----------


## Georg_

Wenn Dein Vater noch kein Xtandi hatte und ihr sagt, dass er hofft, dass es ihm hilft, wird der Onkologe das verschreiben. Warum sollte er es nicht tun? Xtandi hat in der Regel keine starken Nebenwirkungen und wenn es ansprechen sollte, könnten die Schmerzen zurückgehen.

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Esthii,

ja, der Krebs schreitet derzeit fort.
Es ist die richtige Entscheidung, keinen weiteren Zyklus in München durchzuführen, Dein Vater ist jetzt zu schwach.
Hochwirksame Schmerztherapie ist jetzt vorrangig.
Mophinderivate sind sehr wirksam, am besten als 3-Tagespflaster.
Ich würde dem Rat von Georg folgen und eine Therapie mit Xtanti dem Onkologen vorschlagen.
Das ihr erschöpft und wütend seid, ist sehr verständlich.
Euer Vater braucht jetzt vor Allem Schmerzfreiheit, Erholung und eure liebe Begleitung. Die neue Therapie wird ihm  - so hoffe ich - helfen und Zuversicht geben.
Ich denke sehr an euch. Ihr seid schon einen langen Weg gegangen.

Sehr liebe Grüße

Lothar

----------


## Esthii

Hallo,

Mein Vater wird am kommenden Dienstag fuer ein
paar Tage stationär gehen, hier in die Schweiz fuer 
eine Schmerztherapie. Gegen seinen Willen irgendwie
aber auf Anraten des Onkologen. Meine Mutter kann
auch bald nicht mehr. Ich werde es durchziehen
mit gemischten Gefühlen ohne zu wissen ob
es richtig ist. Man wird auch Xandti noch versuchen.
Mein Vater hat starke Schmerzen. Kennt das jemand...stationaere
Schmerztherapie?
Lg Esther




> Hallo Esthii,
> 
> ja, der Krebs schreitet derzeit fort.
> Es ist die richtige Entscheidung, keinen weiteren Zyklus in München durchzuführen, Dein Vater ist jetzt zu schwach.
> Hochwirksame Schmerztherapie ist jetzt vorrangig.
> Mophinderivate sind sehr wirksam, am besten als 3-Tagespflaster.
> Ich würde dem Rat von Georg folgen und eine Therapie mit Xtanti dem Onkologen vorschlagen.
> Das ihr erschöpft und wütend seid, ist sehr verständlich.
> Euer Vater braucht jetzt vor Allem Schmerzfreiheit, Erholung und eure liebe Begleitung. Die neue Therapie wird ihm  - so hoffe ich - helfen und Zuversicht geben.
> ...

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Esthii,

es ist gut, dass Dein Vater jetzt stationär behandelt wird. Nicht zuletzt deshalb, da Deine Mutter und Du und Deine Schwester dringend Erholung brauchen.

Der Vorteil der stationären Schmerztherapie, im Krankenhaus oder Hospiz, liegt darin, dass man dort die Medimentkation besser einstellen und überwachen kann. 
Auch Xtandi lässt sich dort besser einstellen. Auch können die Nebenwirkungen und Wirkungen besser überwacht werden. 

Alles Gute für Deinen Vater!

Liebe Grüße

Lothar

----------


## tritus59

Hoi Esther,

Natürlich ist es richtig, dass Du die Ansicht des Onkologen unterstützt und Deinen Vater ein bisschen überreden konntest, bei der stationären Schmerztherapie mitzumachen. Es soll ja auch keine Zwangsmassnahme sein, er wird es sicherlich schätzen, wenn es zu einer deutlichen Schmerzlinderung kommt, was auch zu erwarten ist.

Nebst Tabletten oder Schmerzpflaster, gab es bei meinem Vater auch Infusionen, wo er selber bestimmen konnte, wann er wieder einige Tropfen einer Morphinlösung nehmen will.
Mit der Einnahme von Xtandi kann es nur dadurch schon zu einer Schmerzreduzierung kommen.

Alles Gute Euch.

Liebe Grüsse

Tritus

----------


## Esthii

Hallo allerseits,
Mein Vater ist also stationaer auf der palliative care Station mit
dem Ziel soweit als moeglich die Schmerzen in den Griff zu kriegen.
Dies seit Dienstag. Unterzwischen ist viel passiert. Mein Vater hat schon 2
Bluttransfusionen hinter sich eine dritte wird morgen folgen wenn es nicht
besser aussieht, er hatte seit erneut stationaer kolabriert ein MRI
erhalten plus CT. Erkenntnis grosse Knochenmetastase am Hinterkopf welche 
auf Nerven drueckt....wird ab morgen bestrahlt. Insgesammt 10 Bestrahlungen
sind angedenkt. Sein Blutdruck schwankt von super hoch zu super tief, seine Blutzucketwerte
waren heute bei 10, normal waere wohl 5.
Das CT zeigte dass der Tumorload gewaltig sei man spricht von einem
richtigen Sturm.
Die Schmerzmittel wurden heute in der Dosis Verdoppelt zudem kriegt er Antileptika, was fuer den
Blutdruck, Cortison und was zum schlafen. Die Liste ist lang.
Es ist alles schwierig und schwer zu ertragen. Aber wir muessen positiv bleiben.
Lg Esther

PS Xandti wurde von der Kasse bewilligt ob man damit starten kann enscheidet der
Zustand meines Vaters.






> Hoi Esther,
> 
> Natürlich ist es richtig, dass Du die Ansicht des Onkologen unterstützt und Deinen Vater ein bisschen überreden konntest, bei der stationären Schmerztherapie mitzumachen. Es soll ja auch keine Zwangsmassnahme sein, er wird es sicherlich schätzen, wenn es zu einer deutlichen Schmerzlinderung kommt, was auch zu erwarten ist.
> 
> Nebst Tabletten oder Schmerzpflaster, gab es bei meinem Vater auch Infusionen, wo er selber bestimmen konnte, wann er wieder einige Tropfen einer Morphinlösung nehmen will.
> Mit der Einnahme von Xtandi kann es nur dadurch schon zu einer Schmerzreduzierung kommen.
> 
> Alles Gute Euch.
> 
> ...

----------


## tritus59

Hallo Esther,

Habe grosses Verständnis für Deine Situation und Dein Leiden, was fast greifbar ist aus Deinem Schreiben. Es ist gut, dass Dein Vater jetzt stationär ist. Alles andere wäre für Dich, Deine Mutter und Deine Schwester nicht zumutbar. Es hilft, wenn man weiss, dass er jetzt hoffentlich doch angemessen betreut wird. Positiv bleiben hat halt auch seine Grenzen.
Was will Dein Vater noch? Weiter kämpfen, oder doch mal loslassen. Du musst das nicht hier im Forum schreiben.

Der Unterschied zwischen Deinem und meinem Vater ist mal das Alter. Mein Vater war 94-jährig und hatte sich längst mit dem Unabwendlichen abgefunden.
Das muss bei Deinem Vater noch nicht soweit sein. Auch davon hängt ab, ob das Xtandi noch zum Einsatz kommen soll. Es bietet keine Heilung an, bestenfalls ein paar Monate Aufschub.

Wünsche Dir viel Kraft und hoffe, Du kannst ab und zu auch etwas Abstand von dieser Geschichte gewinnen. Es geht auch um Dein Leben, das nicht aus dem Gleichgewicht kommen soll. Ich weiss allerdings auch, dass es sehr schwierig ist, sich abgrenzen zu können.

Alles Gute Euch

Tritus

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Esther,

es ist schwer, jetzt meine Gefühle für euch in Worte zu fassen.
Ich war mit meinen Eltern und Schwiegereltern auch in dieser schwierigen Situation.
Meine geliebte Schwiegermutter habe ich zuletzt sehr schmerzhaft  im August 2018 verloren.
Stationär können die Ärzte die Schmerzen Deines Vaters jetzt gut behandeln.
Dein Vater soll und wird nicht leiden. Das ist jetzt wichtig.
Letztlich ist es seine Entscheidung noch eine Chemotherapie und Bestrahlungen durchzuführen.
Vielleicht hilft es ihm und euch alles menschenmögliche getan zu haben.

Ihr, Du, Deine Mutter und Deine Schwester habt euch so sehr für ihn eingesetzt, gekämpft, ihn begleitet und ihm so viel Liebe gegeben.
Loslassen ist sehr schwer!
Wie Tritus, wünsche ich euch vor allem viel Kraft.
Ich denke sehr an euch.

Ganz liebe Grüße

Lothar

----------


## Esthii

Guten Abend Ihr Lieben,
Wollte nich mal wieder melden. Wir sind immer noch auf dem Weg...
Mein Vater kam vor ca. 2 1/2 Wochen von der Palliative Care Station (Schmerztherapie) nach Hause.
Das ging leider trotz Unterstuetzung eines Onkologischen Sozialdienstes 2 x die Woche nicht lange gut.
Die Schmerzen nahmen wieder zu und es war als letztes noch 
eine Bluttransfusion zu Hause vorgesehen auf Grund der schlechten Werte.
Dazu kam es nicht mehr. Mein Vater brach in der Toilette zusammen und wurde mit
starken Schmerzen mit der Ambulanz wieder ins Spital gebracht. Diesmal auf die
Chirurgie mit Oberschenkelknochenbruch. Auf Grund der schlechten Blutwerte wurde 2 Tage darauf operiert. 
Nach der OP ging es ihm erstaundlich gut und wir waren alle sehr erstaunt aber gluecklich.
Spaeter am Tag dann aber hatte er Blutungen im Magen die zwar stabilisiert werden konnten aber
seit da geht es ihm sehr schlecht. Hat nun noch eine Lungenentzuendung etc etc etc
Es bleibt ihm nichts erspart. Er leidet sehr. 
Ich wuerde Euch viel lieber positiveres berichten aber leider
ist das nicht unser Fall. Ich weiss nicht was ich hoffen soll. Ich wuenschte sein Leiden haette endlich ein Ende,
wie auch immer.
Danke fuers zuhoeren.
Lg Esther

----------


## Lothar M

Liebe Esthii,

Dein lieber tapferer Vater und euere bewundernswerte Familie hat schon sehr viel mitgemacht und ihr geht weiter gemeinsam diesen schmerzhaften Weg, bis zur Erlösung Deines Vaters.
Schmerzfreiheit ist jetzt wichtig.
Ich habe schon Eltern und Schwiegereltern verloren.
Der Tod meiner Mutter und meiner Schwiegermutter (nach 14 Jahren Pflege bei uns zuhause) hatte mich tief getroffen.
Dennoch sind sie in Frieden von uns gegangen und wir haben sie alle begleitet.
Dein Vater spürt Deine und Euere Liebe und das ist entscheidend.
Liebe traurige Grüße ...

Lothar

----------


## Espera

Liebe Esther,

ich weiß, was du jetzt durchmachst, der Kopf kommt nicht mehr zum Denken, man funktioniert nur noch.

Ich habe meine über alles geliebten Eltern innerhalb von 15 Monaten verloren, Ende 2012 meinen Papa an Prostatakrebs, Anfang 2014 meine Mama an Bauchspeicheldrüsenkrebs, beide wurden sehr plötzlich aus einem aktiven, sportlichen Leben (wandern, radfahren und schwimmen) gerissen.

Ich habe die letzten 3 Nächte meines Vaters in seinem Krankenhauszimmer in der Urologie im Nachbarbett verbracht und seine Hand gehalten, als er nachts um 3 Uhr seinen letzten Atemzug tat. Dieser Moment ist in meinem Gehirn einzementiert...... die Dimension, die ein solches Erlebnis hat, ist mit nichts Anderem  zu vergleichen.  

Ich kann dir nur den Rat geben, deinen Vater UNBEDINGT auf eine Palliativstation verlegen zu lassen.....meine Mama hatte dieses "Glück".....das eigens dafür ausgebildete Personal tut wirklich alles, um die letzte Phase so angenehm wie möglich zu gestalten mit Massage, Musik, Duftkerzen, warmer Beleuchtung....... 
Während z.B. mein Papa, (ehemals Studiendirektor an der Berufschule),  mit „Knechtchen“ angeredet wurde, hatte die Würde auf der Palliativstation meiner Mama oberste Priorität. 
Mein Vater musste starke Schmerzen ertragen, weil die palliativ nicht ausgebildete Wochenend-Notarztbesetzung an der Urologie der Uniklinik  Probleme hatte mit der Höherdosierung der Schmerzmittel. Auf der Palliativstation meiner Mama, wo das Personal immer sofort zur Stelle war, wenn es gebraucht wurde, wurde dagegen immer auf absolute Schmerzfreiheit und entspannte Atmung geachtet, sobald meine Mama unruhig wurde, selbst bei kleinsten Bewegungen, wurde sofort dagegen gesteuert, nicht nur mit Schmerzmitteln, sondern auch mit sanfter Ölmassage und anderen alternativen, aber wirksamen Mitteln.
Das konnte das chronisch überarbeitete Personal in der Urologie noch nicht im Ansatz leisten. 

Ich wünsche dir viel Kraft und deinem Vater eine friedliche Restzeit
Alles Gute
Christel

----------


## Esthii

Lieber Lothar
Danke fuer Deine Worte. Gestern waren wir den ganzen Tag
bei ihm. Er hat lange sehr friedlich geschlafen und bekam
spaeter noch 2 Bluttransfusionen. Alles in allem ein viel
besseres Bild als was wir Donnerstag und Freitag gesehen haben.
Das war schwer zu ertragen er war so unruhig und sehr leidend.
Es gibt als auch jetzt noch ups und nich nur downs.
Liebe Gruesse Esther






> Liebe Esthii,
> 
> Dein lieber tapferer Vater und euere bewundernswerte Familie hat schon sehr viel mitgemacht und ihr geht weiter gemeinsam diesen schmerzhaften Weg, bis zur Erlösung Deines Vaters.
> Schmerzfreiheit ist jetzt wichtig.
> Ich habe schon Eltern und Schwiegereltern verloren.
> Der Tod meiner Mutter und meiner Schwiegermutter (nach 14 Jahren Pflege bei uns zuhause) hatte mich tief getroffen.
> Dennoch sind sie in Frieden von uns gegangen und wir haben sie alle begleitet.
> Dein Vater spürt Deine und Euere Liebe und das ist entscheidend.
> Liebe traurige Grüße ...
> ...

----------


## Esthii

Liebe Espera
Vielen Dank fuer Deine message. Ich kann mir
vorstellen wie schwer es fuer Dich gewesen sein muss 
in so kurzer Zeit gleich beide Elternteile zu verlieren.
Fuer mich gerade unvorstellbar. Es tut mir sehr leid.
Gestern war die Situation etwas besser er hat viel und
ruhig geschlafen. Die zwei vorherigen Tage waren
irgendwie elend. Uebrigens haben wir gestern gebeten
ihn wieder auf die Palliative Care Station zu verlegen.
Es wird noch gewartet bis von chirurgischer Seite her
alles gut ist dann sollte er morgen verlegt werden.
Dir betreuung dort ist doch einiges intensiver auch
wenn sich selbst auf der momentanen Station alle
wahnsinnig Muehe geben. Sie haben gestern selber gesagt
das waere eben nicht ganz ihr Gebiet. Danke fuer
Deinen Anstoss.
Viele liebe Gruesse Esther





> Liebe Esther,
> 
> ich weiß, was du jetzt durchmachst, der Kopf kommt nicht mehr zum Denken, man funktioniert nur noch.
> 
> Ich habe meine über alles geliebten Eltern innerhalb von 15 Monaten verloren, Ende 2012 meinen Papa an Prostatakrebs, Anfang 2014 meine Mama an Bauchspeicheldrüsenkrebs, beide wurden sehr plötzlich aus einem aktiven, sportlichen Leben (wandern, radfahren und schwimmen) gerissen.
> 
> Ich habe die letzten 3 Nächte meines Vaters in seinem Krankenhauszimmer in der Urologie im Nachbarbett verbracht und seine Hand gehalten, als er nachts um 3 Uhr seinen letzten Atemzug tat. Dieser Moment ist in meinem Gehirn einzementiert...... die Dimension, die ein solches Erlebnis hat, ist mit nichts Anderem  zu vergleichen.  
> 
> Ich kann dir nur den Rat geben, deinen Vater UNBEDINGT auf eine Palliativstation verlegen zu lassen.....meine Mama hatte dieses "Glück".....das eigens dafür ausgebildete Personal tut wirklich alles, um die letzte Phase so angenehm wie möglich zu gestalten mit Massage, Musik, Duftkerzen, warmer Beleuchtung....... 
> ...

----------


## Esthii

Guten Abend zusammen,

Weiss jemand wie weit man in der Zwischenzeit ist
mit der Zulassung von LU177 in der Schweiz?
Ich kann irgendwie nichts finden.
Danke Euch.
Lg Esther





> Als Kind geht das alles einem sehr nahe.
> 
> Ich habe Ende August meine geliebte Schwiegermutter plötzlich verloren (Gallenblasenkrebs).
> 
> Die neue und alte Liebe zu Deinem Vater wird ihm guttun und helfen.
> 
> Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Esther,

ich habe mal recherchiert:
Ich nehme an, daß eine Bewertung und Entscheidung erst im Jahr 2020 ansteht, da noch eine Studie abgewartet wird.

Die letzten drei Folien des verlinkten Anhangs weisen darauf hin. Davon unabhängig wird der Nutzen hervorgehoben und unterstützt:

https://www.svmtra.ch/files/Dokument...er_Joachim.pdf

Liebe Grüße 

Lothar

----------


## Esthii

Hallo Lothar
Mein Vater ist am letzten Freitag nach wirklich
langem Leidensweg und Kampf gestorben.
Wir alle wussten, dass dies kommen wuerde und
trotzdem ist es schwer.
Ich bin sicher, dass es ihm nun gut geht.
Ich wollte mich bei Dir und allen in diesem
Forum bedanken. Ihr habt uns viel geholfen in
dieser Zeit.
Super, dass es dieses Forum gibt.
Ich werde weiterhin ab und an reinschauen und
wenn ich jemandem mit unserer Geschichte helfen
kann dann sehr gerne.
Gutes Neues Jahr allerseits!
Lg Esther





> Hallo Esther,
> 
> 
> ich habe mal recherchiert:
> Ich nehme an, daß eine Bewertung und Entscheidung erst im Jahr 2020 ansteht, da noch eine Studie abgewartet wird.
> 
> Die letzten drei Folien des verlinkten Anhangs weisen darauf hin. Davon unabhängig wird der Nutzen hervorgehoben und unterstützt:
> 
> https://www.svmtra.ch/files/Dokument...er_Joachim.pdf
> ...

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Esther,

Deine Nachricht macht mich traurig.
Dein Vater hat so gekämpft und Du, Deine Schwester und Deine Mutter haben Alles menschenmögliche für ihn getan.
Obwohl der Tod Deines Vaters absehbar war, trifft es die Familie trotzdem hart.
Aber er ist jetzt erlöst und braucht nicht mehr zu leiden und zu kämpfen.
Ihr seid eine liebe, humane und aufopferungsvolle Familie. 
Euer Vater ist behütet und geborgen von Euch gegangen.
Euer Leben steht jetzt im Vordergrund. Nach der Trauer sollt ihr es um so bewusster genießen. 
Das ist bestimmt im Sinne Euers Vaters.

Ganz herzliches und liebes Beileid.
Sei umarmt.

Liebe Grüße

Lothar

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Liebe Esther,

mir fehlen die Worte. Ich bin nur unendlich traurig. Mein herzliches Beileid gilt Dir und Deiner Familie.

Liebe Grüße

Harald

----------


## Espera

Liebe Esther,

das tut mir sehr leid und ich weiß nur zu gut, wie sich das anfühlt, vor allem, wenn man eine sehr enge Beziehung zum Vater hatte.
Ich wünsche dir und deiner Familie  Kraft und Hoffnung, um den Verlust zu verarbeiten.

Liebe Grüße
Christel

----------


## tritus59

Liebe Esthi,

Mein herzliches Beileid. Du kannst mit Stolz sagen, Du hast alles versucht, was in Deiner Macht stand. Grosse Hochachtung vor Dir, wie sehr Du Dich um Deinen Vater eingesetzt und gekümmert hast.
Wünsche Dir und Deiner Familie, Mutter und Schwester viel Kraft, nach der unvermeidlichen Trauerphase wieder gut ins Leben zurückzufinden.

Heinrich

----------

